# What Is This?



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

close.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

chimple


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Figured as much. Thanks.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

its a chimple look at this vid: 



 try to ease up on the finger chasing lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

What is on the other side of the divider? Fish looks stressed.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My guess is its the cause of the chimple


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

It was my solo red, didn't have time to get rid of him, but hes gone now. The whole tank is the rhom's so I hope to see some improvement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)




----------

